# How do I add a custom map to my Dayz Epoch server



## joelewis162 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, I have a dayz epoch server and am struggling to work out how to add custom maps or buildings to it. It is hosted by gtx game servers if you can help great. 
Thanks Joe


----------

